# How tall are racing rigs?



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What clearance is required for Racing Rigs? 










I think they're the tallest cars I'd run and I want to be sure I allow enough clearance for them on tight overpasses on my track. After much googling and poring over product descriptions, the height spec for these beauties still eludes me.

Thanks!

Rolls


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I think 2 inches will give you the clearance needed to run semis.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Just remember to figure in the track thickness :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

check here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277281

specifically, scroll down the page to posts 10-13

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you ever plan on running the doubles trailers, they are a little higher then the regular AFX semi trailer. And Gene is 100% right about adding track difference to the figure. I would say 2/18- 2 1/4 minimum to be safe, and I would even add a little more if there's a joint under the overpass, for bouncing and rocking room. A L&J bridge track with sides is most definitely too low. Even in the center lanes of a 4 lane!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks for the quick info!*

Guys,

Thanks for the super quick info. I'm right in the middle of it (substructure for the tightest part of my track) and I want to be sure no clearance issues hang up those rigs I hope to get someday soon.










I did try several searches of the forum but I failed to pull up Rick's helpful post. In fact I kept getting this when I searched for racing rigs restricted to the slot forums: Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33000000 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1137416 bytes) in /usr/www/users/hankster/talk/bbs1/search.php on line 1004 

So I really appreciate the timely help! It'll help me get this mess modified & put back together tonight! :thumbsup:

Thanks!

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Sorry, I mistook you for someone else, (too many beers!) thus the reference to lock and joiner. The reason for the fatal error was the search was too generic, and there was probably 4000 posts about racing rigs, so the search got aborted. Best of luck with the killer track, and hope they clear everything when you got it all done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

2" will do it, just like dlw said.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I built my overpass to allow room for the rigs, and all the rigs I have just skim through. I will measure it tonight and post the height with a picture. I have a new AW rig, 2 AFX Rigs and a few Tyco Trucks.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

2 1/4" clearance is about what I have. Its cutting it close, but Ive never had any rigs bump the overpass either. Pics attached.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks, Dyno!*

Thanks, Dyno! I like how you're measuring it, bcs it automatically takes into account the thickness of the track. I sure appreciate the help. 

Your track is absolutely beautiful, too!! :thumbsup:

Thanks!

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just one thing to keep in mind, especially with the AW semis. The pin is a little sloppy (on the first release at least), and some of your underpasses are on curves. Make sure you either tighten up the pin or accommodate the tilt of the trailer when planning.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Rolls said:


> Thanks, Dyno! I like how you're measuring it, bcs it automatically takes into account the thickness of the track. I sure appreciate the help.
> 
> Your track is absolutely beautiful, too!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Glad I could help...Thanks for the compliment too, although, there are some guys on this forum with tracks that make mine look absolutely pitiful...lol


----------

